# Mendelssohn in Birmingham, Vol. 3: Symphony No. 2 'Hymn of Praise'; Calms Sea and Pro



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra / Edward Gardner
Mendelssohn in Birmingham, Vol. 3: Symphony No. 2 'Hymn of Praise'; Calms Sea and Properous Voyage*


----------

